# Best video on gun control! needs to get out!



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I wish our acting president understood what the 2nd amendment truly means and could remember his oath....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 on what Jt said

also the rest of the politicians need to remember thier oaths as well

i still say any politician that is for gun control is breaking their oatch,and there for is committing treason and needs to be tried for such an offense


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was a good one, it should be made mandatory to watch at least once a week on TV -- especially in DC.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome video, if he truly believes that and isnt a paid actor

i would vote for him


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good video, this is the kind of facts the NRA and others need to get out to the general public not just their members !!!

I will be sending this video to my representatives !!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just shared it on my Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## ctjaeger (Feb 28, 2013)

Where is the video??


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The speech is very inspiring and the facts stated are true, too bad it's not in front of the Congress and is a staged video. This is the information that needs to be in front of ALL American people every day. God bless the NRA, but by sending news alerts to the membership they are preaching to the choir. The NRA and other groups like that need to make a presence felt everywhere. I know the mass media will not give pro-gun groups equal time, so for me the next step is doing everything I can to make sure these liberal, gun grabbing socialists are not re-elected and keeping email pressure on current politicians to listen to the people and not some New York billionaire with more money than God given common sense.


----------

